# Miglior Detailing Ltd: Bentley Continental GT Speed -Onyx Black! Last w/u of 2010!!



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

some of the image tags were not working, but now they are fixed


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Stunning. Certainly looks blue to me or am I being dim?
Spot on work though, as ever.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie: stunning colour combo:argie:

Great work looks good as new!!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

How do you get on with the SW Pads, are they worth the money? Are you allowed to be honest with that question? ..

Very nice detail, and you're right, it doesn't have to be a full correction to look good, and this detail has definitely proved that :thumb:..


----------



## Arfman (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Spot on as always mate looks good.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

qstix said:


> How do you get on with the SW Pads, are they worth the money? Are you allowed to be honest with that question? ..
> 
> Very nice detail, and you're right, it doesn't have to be a full correction to look good, and this detail has definitely proved that :thumb:..


Of course im allowed to have an honest opinion. there are some swissvax products i dont use purely because i dont get on with them. Im hoping to have time to do a full review of these pads in the coming weeks.


----------



## superAndre (Jan 9, 2010)

Can I ask you by your polishing experiences if CF Pro is a safe product on trims like L*m* Prime.Best regards and very nice job


----------



## gleaming (Aug 14, 2007)

nice work mate:thumb:


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks great..:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing results. Well done


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

superAndre said:


> Can I ask you by your polishing experiences if CF Pro is a safe product on trims like L*m* Prime.Best regards and very nice job


its safe in the sense it wont do damage if it comes into contact and can be removed, but you should be taping stuff like that up really. for a start, its easier


----------



## stokeballoon (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumb:Jay, looking good mate. Great write up, and great work. Happy Christmas.:buffer:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

What a great end to an amazing year for you :thumb: stunning fella .



Merry Christmas :thumb:

Anthony and family


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great turn around jay so you give the svissvax cleaner fluid pro a big :thumb:s up then?


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Yes, you have saved the best for last.
Stunning car & stuning detaling.:thumb:
Love interior.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work and what a beautiful car! :thumb:


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Lovely job :thumb:

How do you get access to clean the exhausts so well seen as there's not much space round the pipes?


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

Hi cracking job there fella. :thumb:


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

The interior is great


----------



## superAndre (Jan 9, 2010)

JPC said:


> its safe in the sense it wont do damage


sorry for my English I mean if it stain..


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

good work!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Excellent write up, for an excellent car :thumb:


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Brilliant write up! Lovely colour, and some great before and after shots, I shall be using for inspiration for next years efforts! Thanks!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Stunning cars... the attention to detail on these things is immense... i had the pleasure of a passenger ride in one that had just rolled off the production line. For such a big heavy car they make pace amazingly well !

Thanks for sharing. Excellent work in one of the best looking environments (imo).


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Stunning! Reflections on that are stunning! Wheels did look like a pain though!!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning! Nice car to end the year on :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Mr_Scisco said:


> Stunning. Certainly looks blue to me or am I being dim?
> Spot on work though, as ever.


It is a black paint but after the work under lighting the blue flake is very obvious. Similar to bmw carbon black


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

That's Dark Sapphire (navy blue) not Onyx Black.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I always thought dark sapphire was a lot more obviously blue. Hmm. The owner booked it in as a black one. Ah well


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job! love the updates to the site!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

thread tidied. keep it on topic please fellas. it was 2 empty bottles and a carrier bag, its not like there was a decomposing body in there.


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

Deano said:


> thread tidied. keep it on topic please fellas. it was 2 empty bottles and a carrier bag, its not like there was a decomposing body in there.


and a chocolate bar wrapper! :lol:
Lighten up guys, I'm not slagging anyone's work off. Just posting my comments, surely I'm allowed to add my comments to a public forum? I've not broken any rules I can think of. However, I get the point, don't want to upset the customer.
I'm off to bed to wait for Santa before anyone else takes my comments badly!
Happy Christmas!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68874

thats the last on it now please. move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work!


----------



## gavinwallbank (Mar 12, 2010)

JPC said:


> I always thought dark sapphire was a lot more obviously blue. Hmm. The owner booked it in as a black one. Ah well


It's definatley Onyx Black. My last one was dark saphire and was shown in a right up on here before.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for that gavin. 

Gavin owns this lovely car and as mentioned he also used to own a diamond sapphire Gt. The diamond sapphire is a lot more obviously blue. This speed only has a blue aappearance due to the flake colours/content. Out in the street on most days it will look black. 

Cheers


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Fantastic as always! Beautiful car too


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Great Job!!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers guys. Happy new year!


----------

